# vergleichsbilder jungfische



## Arenberger (14. Juli 2014)

Hi, bei uns im Teich schwimmen karpfen schleifen, Rotaugen und 3 hecht e.
Nun haben wir seit 3 Wochen jungfische rumschwimmen. Am Anfang Warren sie in schwärmen jetzt sind sie Ca 1-2 cm groß und eher einzeln. Leider bekomme ich kein gutes Foto hin ;(. Hat einer vergleichsbilder von jungfischen und eventuell auch wo das Verhalten der jungfische erklärt ist? .
Vielen dank 
LG Roman


----------



## Gardenfly (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*

das dürfte nicht ganz so schwer sein-da genannte Arten sich sehr voneinander unterscheiden-lass mal welche in einen sauberen Glas schwimmen. 
Karpfen haben eine sehr lange Rückenflosse-schleifen müssten ja geknotet sein :m -vermute mal Schleien -eher grünlich runde Rückenlosse und oft in den Stadium ein schwarzer Fleck am Schwanzstiel,Rotfeder-eher silbrig-Hecht sie wie Hecht aus nur müsste schon deutlich grösser zu dieser Zeit sein.


----------



## Sneep (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*

Hallo,

Hecht fällt weg, der zieht nicht im Schwarm, da würde sich die Brut gegenseitig fressen.
Rotfeder/Rotauge stehen in dem Alter noch im Schwarm und nicht vereinzelt.

Bleibt eigentlich nur Schleie oder Karpfen. Das sollte man erkennen können.

Es könnte aber auch eine Art in den Teich gekommen sein, von der du nichts weißt.

Dem Vorschlag von Gardenfly mit dem Glas kann ich mich nur anschließen.
Im Glas ist es normal kein Problem den Brütling so zu fotografieren, dass man ihn sicher bestimmen kann.
Wenn sogar ich das hinbekomme, solltest du das auch schaffen.

SnEEP


----------



## Arenberger (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*

Hallo,
so habe mal paar Bilder gemacht!
So gefühlte 100 und 3 wurden ganz ok ;D
lg bin gespannt was ihr sagt!
aber mich würden trotzdem so paar Bilder von anderen interresieren die einfach jungfische Fotografiert haben.


----------



## Esox 1960 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*

Könnten vielleicht Moderlieschen sein.


----------



## phirania (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Könnten vielleicht Moderlieschen sein.



Würde ich auch sagen.
Frage wäre ja noch ob sich öfter Enten oder anderes Wassergeflügel auf dem Teich aufhält.
Die tragen auch Fischlaich von Gewässer zu Gewässer.


----------



## Sneep (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*

Hallo,

Ich kann mich aufgrund der Fotos nicht festlegen.
Ich tendiere zur Elritze, aber ich kann es nicht mit harten Merkmalen belegen. 
Damit ist es aber keine sichere Bestimmung.

Es ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein schlanker Cyprinide.
Da gibt es nicht so viele mit endständigem Maul.
Auch das beschriebene Verhalten würde zur Elritze passen.


Eines scheint mir aber sicher zu sein. 
Es ist kein Moderlieschen.
Moderlieschen haben ein oberständiges Maul, auf dem Foto erkenne ich aber ein endständiges Maul.

Die Afterflosse des Fisches auf dem Foto ist für ein Moderlieschen viel zu kurz. Moderlieschen haben eine Afterflosse wie die Ukelei, das passt hier nicht.

sneeP


----------



## Arenberger (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*

Hi, das nenn ich mal interessant. 
Ja wir haben immer mal Enten drauf, es kamen auch schon 2 bachfroellen evetbuell auch mehr durch den Zulauf. Aber ob in dem Bach auch elritzen vorkommen weiß ich Bit.
Also mal abwachsen lassen und schauen was rauskommt 
LG


----------



## Esox 1960 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*

Aiso Elritzen sind das auf gar keinen Fall.Elritzen sind gelb/bräunlich.
Ihre Seiten sind mit braunen/ schwarzen Tupfen oder Streifen bedeckt.
Der Bauch ist weiß bis rötlichweiß.
Mein Tip immer noch.....Moderlieschen.


----------



## Sneep (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*

Hallo,

was du zu den Elritzen sagst, stimmt, aber nur für adulte Tiere. Die Brut ist bei vielen Arten ohne die späteren Musterungen.

Aber wie gesagt, ich würde nicht darauf wetten. 

Wenn aber schon Bachforellen aus dem Bach zugewandert sind, so ist auch mit Elritzen zu rechnen.

Dass es keine Moderlieschen sind, darauf wette ich jederzeit.

Schau dir bitte einmal die Länge der Afterflosse an, das kann kein Moderlieschen sein. Die lange Afterflosse ist ein hartes Merkmal.

sneep


----------



## Esox 1960 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*

http://www.natur-lexikon.com/Texte/HWG/002/00185-Moderlieschen/HWG00185-Moderlieschen.html


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*

Das kann alles mögliche sein, aber sicher kein Moderlieschen. Sneep hat das ausreichend begründet. Mit der Elritze kann ich mich auch nicht wirklich anfreunden, habe aber auch kein hartes Argument dagegen.


----------



## Arenberger (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*

Also heißt es wachsen lassen und euch dan berichten was sich entwickelt hat  
LG


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*

Ich wüsste nichts was gegen Elritze spricht.
 Aber es muss ja nicht alles Brut einer Art sein.
 Wenn da selbst B.F zuwanderten und überlebten ist fast alles möglich.


----------



## Esox 1960 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nichts was gegen Elritze spricht.
> Aber es muss ja nicht alles Brut einer Art sein.
> Wenn da selbst B.F zuwanderten und überlebten ist fast alles möglich.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elritze

Also Elritzen sind es auf gar keinen Fall.
Aber Moderlieschen wohl doch auch nicht.
.......keine Idee mehr.


----------



## lausi97 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*

Evtl. Schneider?


----------



## Gardenfly (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elritze
> 
> Also Elritzen sind es auf gar keinen Fall.
> Aber Moderlieschen wohl doch auch nicht.
> .......keine Idee mehr.



hey, glaubt nicht immer Wikipedia-Jungelritzen sehen total anders aus wie Erwachende Fische


----------



## Fragezeichen (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*

Was spricht gegen stinknormale Döbel?

vgl. Foto Döbel Brut hier: http://www.gw-forum.de/showthread.php?824-D%F6bel-%28Leuciscus-cephalus%29

(etwa 2/3 der Seite runter scrollen für das Bild)


----------



## Sneep (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*

Hallo,

gegen Döbel spricht sehr wenig. Mich stört die Form der Afterflosse etwas.
Der Döbel dürfte aber auch noch ein Kandidat sein.
Die Elli ist für mich aber der heißere Kandidat.

SneeP


----------



## jonni (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

gegen Döbel spricht sehr wenig. Mich stört die Form der Afterflosse etwas.
Der Döbel dürfte aber auch noch ein Kandidat sein.
Die Elli ist für mich aber der heißere Kandidat.


Döbel werden in der Regel bis zu 40 cm lang, es werden aber auch immer wieder große Fische mit 60 bis zu 70 cm gefangen.*
Die Körperform ist rund - oval bis spindelförmig. Die Schuppen sind relativ groß.
Der Rücken der Döbel ist graubraun und schimmert grünlich. Die  sind silbrig bis leicht Gold glänzend, der Bauch ist hell bis weißlich.*
Die Schuppen haben ein netzartiges Muster. Bei älteren Fischen sind die Schuppen zusätzlich dunkel umrandet.
Der Kopf ist groß (daher der landläufige Name "Dickkopf") und seitlich abgeflacht.*
Das Maul ist ebenfalls groß und endständig mit abgerundeter Schnauze.*

Die Bauch- und Afterflossen sind rötlich gefärbt, wobei die Färbung unterschiedlich intensiv ausfällt. Die Afterflosse ist am Rand nach außen gewölbt.
Jungfische leben vor allem in oberflächennahen Schwärmen.
Großdöbel sind eher Einzelgänger (sie leben solitär) und schützen sich durch überhängende Äste,*
Bäume, Steine oder Uferabbrüche vor Fressfeinden, aber auch vor der Strömung.*
Persönlich konnte ich auch kleinere Schwärme ( 5- 10 Fische) an Großdöbeln beobachten.*
Teilweise scheinen sie sich auch mit Karpfenschwärmen zu vermischen (ebenfalls eigene Beobachtungen, aus kleineren Gewässern).



Das entspricht den Dobel

LG john


----------



## jonni (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*

Und es ist nicht aus wikipedia[emoji6]


----------



## Franky (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*

Ich werfe mal den Blaubandbärbling rein. Die weit nach hinten versetzte Afterflosse, die fast genauso groß und geformt ist wie die Bauchflosse. Dazu das "verräterische" dunkle Band...


----------



## Esox 1960 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> hey, glaubt nicht immer Wikipedia-Jungelritzen sehen total anders aus wie Erwachende Fische



Hey,gibs mir,ich brauche das. ...............|supergri
Nein,zum Anfang habe ich echt erst auf Moderlieschen
getippt,und wie so kleine Elritzen aussehen,weiß ich leider nicht. #c

Gruß Esox 1960


----------



## jonni (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Hey,gibs mir,ich brauche das. ...............|supergri
> Nein,zum Anfang habe ich echt erst auf Moderlieschen
> getippt,und wie so kleine Elritzen aussehen,weiß ich leider nicht. #c
> 
> Gruß Esox 1960


Ja stimmt 
Jeder macht mal was falsch kuk  mal zum

 WORTSPIEL DELUXE(hier im forum)

Und such mich dan wirst du sehen wieviel Fehler ich gemacht habe[emoji2]

LG john [emoji2]


----------



## Sneep (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal den Blaubandbärbling rein. Die weit nach hinten versetzte Afterflosse, die fast genauso groß und geformt ist wie die Bauchflosse. Dazu das "verräterische" dunkle Band...




Hallo,

dann möchte ich den Blauband gleich wieder rauswerfen.|supergri

Es ist offensichtlich viel leichter zu sagen was es nicht ist.

Was spricht gegen Blauband:
- der schwarze Streifen auf der Seite ist die Wirbelsäule.
- Der Körperbau passt nicht, ein Blauband läuft vone und hinten spitz zu, das ist auch bei der Brut sehr deutlich.
-Der Blauband hat ein stark oberständiges Maul.  
 Ich erkenne auf den Fotos endständige Mäuler.

sneeP


----------



## Franky (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*

Is aber auch wat doof!


----------



## pateifel83 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*

hhhmm sehr schwer. 
ich tippe vl. auf Frauennerfling. da die Rückflosse auch recht weit nach oben zeigt.


----------



## Sneep (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*

Hallo,

Dann tippe ich mal auf eine Sensation. 

Der erste Nachweis des Frauennerflings im Raum Koblenz.

Und dann gleich so viele.

Das ist doch wenig wahrscheinlich.

SneeP


----------



## Arenberger (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*

Das dann auch noch ohne Besatzung  lg


----------



## Fragezeichen (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*



Arenberger schrieb:


> Das dann auch noch ohne Besatzung  lg



Besatzung? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yakxziGEYs

:q


----------



## jonni (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*

Ukulei  !!!!


----------



## Sneep (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*



jonni schrieb:


> Ukulei  !!!!




Hallo,


Ukelei???

Dann hätte der Fisch ein stark oberständiges Maul und eine sehr lange Afterflosse. Die Kombination schlanker Weißfisch und lange Afterflosse ist sehr selten. Lange Afterflossen  sind sonst typisch für Brassen und Co.

Daher kann das niemals eine Alve sein, da passen ja  noch nicht einmal die Flossen.

sNeeP


----------



## jonni (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*

Oh 

Naja war ein Versuch wert

LG john


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*

Ich weiß jetzt.....


das sind Hybriden !


Duckundwech.|supergri


----------



## Gardenfly (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt.....
> 
> 
> das sind Hybriden !
> ...



richtig wie jeder "was ist das für ein Fisch " Tread


----------



## jonni (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> richtig wie jeder "was ist das für ein Fisch " Tread


Guck im Internet aber erschreckt dich nicht[emoji6][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt.....
> 
> 
> das sind Hybriden !
> ...



keine Neozyten??#c;+:q:q


----------



## jonni (6. August 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*

oder eine gold Forelle in minni Format [emoji12][emoji12][emoji3]


----------



## Trollhorn (6. August 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*

Denke es ist eine Elritze - ganz überzeugt bin ich jedoch nicht...


----------



## Arenberger (7. August 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*

hi, da bin ich wieder.
Sie sind etwas gewachsen und daher gibt es neue Bilder.
3 Stück von kleineren und habe noch paar größere SChwärme gefunden wo ich einen erwischen konnte ;D
denke das sind rotaugen aber mache ich mit dazu.
erstmal die kleineren Fische













nun welche von dem schon größeren!









noch habe ich Fische aus unserem Koiteich gefangen, sie wurden ganz am Anfang uns als Moderlieschen verkauft, aber sind es vllt Blaubandbärblinge?













dann kann das rätseln weitergehen :vik::q#6|wavey:
viel Spass lg Roman


----------



## feko (7. August 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*

Die unteren sind ganz klar BBB,
oben die winzlinge haben ein oberständiges Maul,oder?


----------



## Sneep (7. August 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*

Hallo,

ne, das Rätseln hat ein Ende.

Vorne spitz, hinten spitz, das sind fast alles Blaubandbärbling.

Nach schnellem drüberschauen:

Foto 4 und 5 Moderlieschen, der Rest ist Blauband.

Glückwunsch zu den Blauband, die fressen von Zeit zu Zeit grosse Löcher in Karpfen oder auch Koi, wenn sie im Winterlager der Hunger packt.

SnEEp


----------



## Arenberger (7. August 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*

Hi,
Also der ersten sind dann wohl bbb wie kommen die nur darein ;(
Aber der große auf Bild 4-5 der alleine beim Foto war hat ein stark oberständiges maul.
Die kleinen auf den ersten Bild haben dies nicht. daher dürfte dies kein bbb sein!
LG und vielen dank


----------



## jonni (8. August 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*



Arenberger schrieb:


> Hi,
> Also der ersten sind dann wohl bbb wie kommen die nur darein ;(
> Aber der große auf Bild 4-5 der alleine beim Foto war hat ein stark oberständiges maul.
> Die kleinen auf den ersten Bild haben dies nicht. daher dürfte dies kein bbb sein!
> LG und vielen dank


Hast du den Teich erschaffen oder war es wer anders 

LG John


----------



## Arenberger (8. August 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*

Den Teich erschaffen nicht, aber im Frühjahr die Zulaufe erneuert und ihn komplett geflutet. davor lag er 3-4 Jahre trocken und es lief einer der Zulauf rein und am Mönch unten wieder raus wie ein kleiner Bach durch eine große senke .
Gruß


----------



## Sneep (8. August 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*



Arenberger schrieb:


> Hi,
> Also der ersten sind dann wohl bbb wie kommen die nur darein ;(
> Aber der große auf Bild 4-5 der alleine beim Foto war hat ein stark oberständiges maul.
> Die kleinen auf den ersten Bild haben dies nicht. daher dürfte dies kein bbb sein!
> LG und vielen dank



Hallo,

Achte einmal auf folgende Merkmale:
grosse, hohe Rückenflosse =BBB
lange Basis der Afterflosse = Moderlieschen. 

Die ersten , kleinen sind sicher BBB. Das mit dem oberständigen Maul ist stark von der Perspektive abhängig.
Der erste Kleine zeigt deutlich das Hauptmerkmal des BBB, den vone uund hinten spitz zulaufenen Körper, während beim 2. Fisch die grosse Rückenflosse sehr gut zu sehen ist. Ein oberständiges Maul haben die alle.
Sneep


----------



## jonni (9. August 2014)

*AW: vergleichsbilder jungfische*



Arenberger schrieb:


> Den Teich erschaffen nicht, aber im Frühjahr die Zulaufe erneuert und ihn komplett geflutet. davor lag er 3-4 Jahre trocken und es lief einer der Zulauf rein und am Mönch unten wieder raus wie ein kleiner Bach durch eine große senke .
> Gruß


OK  dan hat sich das erledigt


----------

